# New Central Basin Map courtesy of Freebie!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Enjoy....

Central Basin Map (Original)

See attachment for the latest!

Thanks freebie!


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 9, 2008)

Cool! I'm printing this baby out as we speak.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ThankYou, for the updated Map,,, Any chance on posting one of Eastern
Lake Erie, say,,, East to Erie Pa.?


----------



## Freebie (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm afraid not. I made this because I couldn't find one like it for this area. Maybe if I fished out there, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks,
Just in time too. I recently ordered a new brake system for the trailer to allow me to tow at freeway speeds. I live near the Grand river and have only been using the trailer on side streets because my boat is at the tow limit of my vehicle if the trailer does not have brakes.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Freebie.... I don't know you personally and may never but Just wanted to give you a heart felt thank you for this map. I got one a few years back from Dave and Dave's Bait and it has helped tremendously. I know that it took a lot of time to make and I want to thank you.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

THANKS Friebie!!

I think I saw you Saturday......I was in green trophy loading up next to you at Hotwaters......you made note of the guys ahead of you unloading their cooler at the ramp.

Anyhow, I didn't see the name on your boat till we were leaving, but would have liked to shake your hand and say thanks in person. I've been using your little map for some time. Last two years we fished without a fish finder and relyed solely on this map, a hand held GPS and reports from here.


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

Doboy said:


> ThankYou, for the updated Map,,, Any chance on posting one of Eastern
> Lake Erie, say,,, East to Erie Pa.?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=50972 There's a whole load of maps in that thread, too if any one wants to check them out.

I thought there was one for eastern Lake Erie but apparently not. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Freebie......we have crossed paths and talked at HotWaters a few times in the last 6 yrs. Your map is an every trip tool on my rig. A huge help for anyone trying to learn that area.

Some new and boatless guys fish with me. That map really helps them understand "the sand bar" area.

Your map makes my low end electronics work. Thank you sir.

Hope Mother Erie is kind to ya.


----------



## CrankieBait (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm not much of an angler, but I've made it a point to get my license each year for three years now. I've had moderate success in local reservoirs and Findley State Park which I frequent each year. I am interested in fishing Lake Erie's coast and don't have a clue where to start. I have this great map and could use a little help in finding a great location to try. I'm interested in landing some small mouth. I would greatly appreciate any testimonies of past success. Locations, time of day, and bait information. I'll report back any success I have soon. Thanks.


----------



## Bitz (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the map, will come in handy. I and I'm sure many people appreciate the work that you put in.
Thanks Contributors
Bitz


----------



## Kielbaso (Sep 25, 2007)

Bump. Thanks for the map


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Freebie sent me an updated map which is now an attachment to the post! Thanks freebie!!!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks Freebie. Neither my Lakemaster or Navionics chips has the sandbar marked. I used your map and marked several points that I will mark as waypoints on my maps, then I'll have an outline of the bar.
Good stuff, thanks again.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Above are my thoughts.....in 2009. 

Same today......the map/chart created by Freebie is an excellent tool for anyone trying to learn Erie from Avon Point west to Huron/Cedar Point.

Use this tool......it will help you put fish in your boat. 

Thank you for your work Freebie. Your map/chart helped me put hundreds of eyes in the boat.


----------

